# Rainbow Lake (NJ) 8/14



## bassassassin8 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ran a 5k this morning in OC, took a nap all day, then decided to fish. Fished 5-8PM, 78-81 degree water temps, cloudy & pretty windy. Launched & headed straight to the creeks since the water felt like bathwater. Figured maybe cooler water would prevail. Well, creeks didn't produce, had some light taps on R.I. beavers, lost a couple between them & glimmer shad BB. Make our way around to another point throwin' a blue/black BB & it gets nailed. Land the 1st nice chunk. Things slowed down again til we made our way to a group of submerged trees. I flip out a R.I. beaver in Okeechobee craw, go to adjust the TM, & the line is swimmin away so I set the hook, land the 2nd nice chunk. Haven't fished in a while so I'm pleased with tonight's catch. Back at it somewhere's else in the AM 8)


----------



## shamoo (Aug 15, 2010)

Awsum night Ryan, looks like Rainbows coming back. =D>


----------



## bassassassin8 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah I definitely agree. Fish have been gettin bigger the past couple years.


----------



## Zum (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice catching.
Looks wierd to me to see tops of trees(?)green in a lake.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Aug 16, 2010)

Zum said:


> Nice catching.
> Looks wierd to me to see tops of trees(?)green in a lake.



A couple years ago the dam gave out after a snow storm, it took a while for them to rebuild a new dam & in that time, a lot of small shrubery & trees grew out of the lake bed & they're still there. Some great cover to fish now!


----------



## robr3004 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice Chunks.....haven't made it to south Jersey this year for fishing....man I miss it.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Zum said:


> Nice catching.
> Looks wierd to me to see tops of trees(?)green in a lake.


Zum, go to the Camera/photograph forum, I'll try to post some pictures of the breached dam.


----------



## njTom (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------

